# betta with half white eyes



## Angelinawad (Mar 23, 2014)

Okay so I have a male white betta and about half of both eyes seem to also be white. He has no other spots or funk and appears to see okay. It's this common at all?


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Do 25% water changes every other day and add some salt to the tank. Maybe some stress coat too. IDK what its caused by, but I had a betta who was ripped to shreds, constantly fighting fin rot, and then he went blind from cloudy eyes. I got rid of the fin rot and the cloudy eyes. Cloudy eyes were the hardest part cuz he couldn't eat and grew weaker and weaker.


----------



## Angelinawad (Mar 23, 2014)

Oh dear. Okay I shall try that. Then today I found one at work and she has been fine then bam all a sudden her eyes have like these weird translucent caps over them!


----------



## weedkiller (Nov 18, 2012)

agree with the water changes, a bala shark had the same, the water changes sorted it in a week or so


----------



## Angelinawad (Mar 23, 2014)

Sweet thanks!


----------

